# Radeon Xpress 1100 issues



## Shura (Oct 3, 2009)

Hi,
I've installed FreeBSD 8.0-RC1 and faced with two problems.

*1. When I use IceWM *
X server runs from time to time. Usually after 'startx' typing I see black screen without mouse cursor and after few seconds my laptop reboots by watchdog or so. But sometimes X server starts well. Moreover xorg.conf is no matter, I can remove it and effect will be the same.

*2. When I use KDE4*
X server runs, I see black screen or a half of KDE4 login image.
Also, mouse cursor is present, but it is moved with very low FPS, about 3 frames per second. Keyboard is not working, I can't switch to other terminal by Ctrl+Alt+Fx. I can only press 'Power' button, then PC goes to shutdown.
Sometimes, it runs well, but desktop effects can not be enabled.

DRI, Mesa, X-server are latest versions

Please help, 'man radeon' mentioned my video card and 3D acceleration should be work.
On FreeBSD 7.2 I has not this issues, all worked well, except 3D acceleration and desktop effects.

Right now, my X server booted well and my Xorg.0.log here
My xorg.conf


----------



## MorgothV8 (Oct 5, 2009)

8.0-RC comes with Xorg 7.4. read about problems with 7.4 (HAL), I have problems with it too. 
I'm going to downgrade to 7.2 
Some hints
/etc/rc.conf
hald_enable="YES"
dbus_enable="YES"

And similar stuff.


PS: And I will visit Your country soon  Vorkuta, january, 2010


----------



## Shura (Oct 5, 2009)

I have this lines in rc.conf, no problem. Mouse and keyboard work fine.

I found workaround with KDE4.
If .xinitrc contain lines:

```
export PATH=/usr/local/kde4/bin:$PATH
startkde
```
then I have the described issue, but if I add dalay 4 seconds:


```
export PATH=/usr/local/kde4/bin:$PATH
sleep 4
startkde
```
then KDE4 runs well.
But issue no. 1 steel exist.



> PS: And I will visit Your country soon  Vorkuta, january, 2010


Wow, Vorkuta in January! Take many warm clothes, there will be *very* cold!


----------

